# Bear Lake - Scout Camp



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to the Aquatics Camp with some Boy Scouts next week. It's on the southeast side of the lake. While the boys will be taking classes, I plan on being in FULL vacation mode, complete with flip-flops and a fishing pole.

However, since I am limited to fishing from the shore, I am wondering what the best methods would be? I'm not a *great* fisherman by any stretch of the imagination, but I enjoy it thoroughly. I plan on having a pole in the water 8-10 hours per day.

Any advice is appreciated. 

I know what fish are native to the lake, but what can I expect to catch if only fishing from the shore? Should I even try?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

When I went to that camp a few years ago the only fish we could catch were carp and chubs. We just threw a worm out at far as we could get it and let it rest on the bottom. The fishing was really slow the first couple of days because we fished near the camp. When we drove away from the camp we found a carp hotspot and landed 15 carp in only a few hours. We caught carp up to five pounds and chubs up to 4 inches. Good luck.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Never eaten a carp. Edible? When I was a kid we referred to them as "garbage" fish and would never dare eat one.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never eaten one either, but everyone I've asked about it says that carp tastes like mud. It might be worth a try though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I've never eaten one either, but everyone I've asked about it says that carp tastes like mud. It might be worth a try though.


Ask any Euro or Asian and they will tell you how we are crazy for eating that crappy trout that carp is the best...


----------



## MACMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

Find some cisco and get as much line on your reel as you can get, borrow one of the scouts canoes and row you bait out as far as you can get it. Hang a bobber from your line between the eyelets and kick back- the locals call this method longlining, it's a pretty good way to catch summer fish and maybe your only chance from the shore. If you can get back to the point to the south of the camp, you'll have better luck (second point).


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

What kind of bait do I use to catch a Cisco?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishing with some deep line in a canoe is very appealing. I will give it a try. Perhaps I will get lucky and hook a 5-pound trout? We shall see.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

tapehoser said:


> What kind of bait do I use to catch a Cisco?


You will only catch cisco in the wintertime with a net. You'll have to find someone who caught a bunch back in January that is willing to part with a few. I don't think it is legal to sell them, but the bait stores nearby might have some replacement options.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You can find frozen chubs/suckers that might be a good Cisco replacement at Sportsman's Warehouse or Cabela's. When I went there two years ago they wouldn't let us fish out of the boats. I sure hope they let you. The point south of the camp (second point?) is where we caught all of those carp. You might also be able to catch rainbows if you go near the state park where they plant them. Just buy some heavy sinkers and get your bait out as far as you can. Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Put a worm on a hook. Chuck it out there; you'll catch a carp. Hack a piece of carp meet off and then jig or long line with that. We've caught a few trout over the years like this.
Good Luck.


----------

